# WTB: Yellow Selle Italia Flite, 31.6mm Thomson in silver (For Paola Pezzo Volvo Team Replica)



## bikerecyclery (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking for a clean Flite in yellow, preferably the Genuine Gel version in the photos. I might consider other yellow flites as long as they're near the late 90's to early 2000's.

Also seeking a Thomson seatpost in 31.6mm, silver, and zero setback.

I have cash, and plenty to trade if you're looking for anything! Anything you see on www.BikeRecyclery.com is up for grabs and even more not listed yet.

Cheers,

Justyne Zella


----------



## agmack (Aug 8, 2021)

bikerecyclery said:


> I'm looking for a clean Flite in yellow, preferably the Genuine Gel version in the photos. I might consider other yellow flites as long as they're near the late 90's to early 2000's.
> 
> Also seeking a Thomson seatpost in 31.6mm, silver, and zero setback.
> 
> ...


Hi Justine,

I have this yellow genuine gel Selle flite saddle if you are still looking. Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## agmack (Aug 8, 2021)

Sorry I misspelled your name Justyne. I blame autocorrect.


----------

